# The Official 2/9 - 2/10 Storm Discussion Thread



## drjeff (Jan 29, 2008)

Who cares if it's 2 weeks out.  This forum has been a little slow lately, and the folks over in the accuweather forums are bored too and seem to be getting a little excited!

Check out this possible scenario in the pic below:

:argue:


----------



## danny p (Jan 29, 2008)

superstorm sounds good to me!!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah...So feb.10 I've got a scheduled mt. wash winter ascent.


----------



## Paul (Jan 29, 2008)

Gettin' a lotta mileage outta this one...







:lol:


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 29, 2008)

holy shit. I'll be in N Conway from the 7th-10th...or 11th....

Better get some mid-fats, eh?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 29, 2008)

We'll be at Woodstock Inn and Resort alone (no kids---they'll be in CT with my folks)  Planning on skiing Ascutiney or whereever!! PRAY!!!!!


----------



## gladerider (Jan 29, 2008)

bring it on. .....  ....


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 29, 2008)

I want this storm to come to pass badly. I just have a bad feeling. All the big storms this winter have been cutting up into the lakes. Only one storm- that december storm (around the 15th) transferred it's energy before it cut up into the lakes - thus sparing the EC the rain. All the other big storms have not done that. So when I see this I think...good guess but not gonna happen.  Moreover This isn't exactly what I want...why does philly need two feet of snow? Shift that snow map north/west about 50 miles and now we are talking.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 29, 2008)

Talk about weatherporn. Two weeks out...that's some pretty BOLD predictin.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 30, 2008)

I took a 3 day weekend then.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 30, 2008)

need something to look foward to


----------



## WJenness (Jan 30, 2008)

If this is still looking good next Thursday, I'll be heading north Thursday night not to be heard from again until Monday or Tuesday night... COME ON STORM!!!

-w


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 30, 2008)

I wont be able to head up until Friday afternoon


----------



## ozzy (Jan 30, 2008)

Please dont toy with me on this. If you kick me in the jimmies or punch me in the face, fine, but please dont mess with my head. Thank you


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 30, 2008)

Bring It !!


----------



## theshaggydawg (Jan 30, 2008)

sounds good to me but it's still  1 1/2 weeks away


----------



## drjeff (Jan 30, 2008)

theshaggydawg said:


> sounds good to me but it's still  1 1/2 weeks away



I figure if this DOES happen, we should have about a 20 page thread by then!  Bring it!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 30, 2008)

No "if's" I want to hear all "will" happen!!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2008)

2/9 is my bday, gonna be a blizzard! :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 31, 2008)

SO.....where did this map originate from???


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 31, 2008)

Paul said:


> Gettin' a lotta mileage outta this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul, you're my friggin' hero man....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 31, 2008)

Mmmmmmm, blizzard.  

If this storm does happen, it will be perfect timing for the school vacation weeks.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 31, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> We'll be at Woodstock Inn and Resort alone (no kids---they'll be in CT with my folks)  Planning on skiing Ascutiney or whereever!! PRAY!!!!!



Ascutney is abit sketchy the last few years...kmart or better yet Pico, if its open,  is alot closer and would have better skiing IMHO


----------



## Paul (Jan 31, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Paul, you're my friggin' hero man....



Why thank'ya, Ma'am.






up..up, and awaaaaayyyyy


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 31, 2008)

we do like Pico....(alot closer to what?) Ascutney is alot closer to 91 than Pico...from the Woodstock in I have to drive 40 min East to get to Pico....where i can drive 20min (15 mi from the Woodstock) West to Ascutney and be a whole lot closer to 91S for the trip back to CT to pick up the kids then continue home to Long Island.  We'll ski where the conditions are best, just never skiied Ascutney, would like to try it out


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2008)

we all just need to take a field trip to Tug Hill NY.

ya know, I can only clean the garage and wax the skis so many times.....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 3, 2008)

*Storm*

just in from Accuwx

4. The storm on the 8th-9th looks like one of these clipper-type storms that hits the coast and explodes into a Big Daddy. The Euro, GFS and DGEX all have the storm in some form or another. The NAO is going negative about the same time, so things are looking up for a storm.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 4, 2008)

accuwx is forecasting 3-6" tues/wed thru cent-northern vt, 1-3 down south....


----------



## dmc (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought some toilet paper and milk...


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> I bought some toilet paper and milk...



no bread?  surely you will die....

can I have your boards?


:jester


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 4, 2008)

I happen to be on vacation the 11th -17th, hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dmc (Feb 4, 2008)

billski said:


> no bread?  surely you will die....
> 
> can I have your boards?
> 
> ...



Come and get the boards... bring bread...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 4, 2008)

better get to home depot before the shovels and rock salt are all gone....


----------



## reefer (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey! This may really happen! Check out the Single Chair Weather Blog. Josh is talking 1-2 feet over the weekend.........................drjeff makes a two week out call!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2008)

reefer said:


> drjeff makes a two week out call!



That means I'm completely done with my meteorlogic prognostication abilites for the next decade!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 7, 2008)

The river snow report is still taking about alot of snow for Sat.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 7, 2008)

Calling the boss on Sunday, wont be in on Monday...oh wait....I am the boss!!! Yippee!!


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Calling the boss on Sunday, wont be in on Monday...oh wait....I am the boss!!! Yippee!!








Suck it, Trebeck!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 7, 2008)

Good sauce kid, good sauce...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 8, 2008)

noaa isnt showing the 8-12" this weekend as posted on SingleChairwx...wondering if SC is correct, if that'll be the same for the Rutland area


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 8, 2008)

they keep flip flopping up here as to weather it will be all snow or some rain mixed in.  A little rain wont hurt it will chase the weak home and leave the good stuff for us.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll take 4-6 inches for $1000 please Alex


----------



## awf170 (Feb 8, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> I'll take 4-6 inches for $1000 please Alex



Burke this weekend?  I'm going to be there Sunday if you want to meet up.


----------



## Zand (Feb 9, 2008)

Just started here. 2-4" is the forecast with maybe some rain mixed in.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 9, 2008)

NOAA has been reporting 3-5 tonight, and another 3-5 on Sunday in Franconia Notch.  Yeay Cannon!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2008)

Been snowing since around noon. 34*F and the ground is white again!


----------



## KingM (Feb 9, 2008)

It's 30° and light snow in the MRV. This doesn't look like a big storm, but it should drop a few more inches.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 9, 2008)

30 degrees and dropping here at Stratton. prob 3 inches fell since about 2 pm, and the expect another 5 or so overnight, I believe.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2008)

Snowing at a decent clip here in Portland, ME at 7:20 pm.


----------



## bobbutts (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like some decent snows but unfortunately some high winds tomorrow - mon

From NWS GYX


> THE MOUNTAINS OF NORTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE WERE UPGRADED TO A HEAVY
> SNOW WARNING AS UPSLOPE SNOW SUNDAY EVENING SHOULD PUSH MANY
> UPSLOPE AREAS TO NEAR 10 INCHES FOR THE LONG DURATION EVENT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

Our 2+" of snow from yesterday settled and melted to almost nothing. It's now snowing moderately again. 32.9*F.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow! It's friggin' dumping here right now - huge fat flakes:







Hope Sundown picks up a few inches for tonight.


----------



## Zand (Feb 10, 2008)

Cool forecast for today:

Today: Snow showers likely, mainly after noon. The snow could be heavy at times. Some thunder is also possible. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. Breezy, with a west wind 11 to 14 mph increasing to between 21 and 24 mph. Winds could gust as high as 43 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Weatherbug says: Snow with isolated thunderstorms.

Don't see that too often.


----------



## JD (Feb 10, 2008)

snowin and blowin here in Northfield.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2008)

There was a pretty intense snow squall when I rolled into Blue mountain this morning at 7:20AM..but it was such heavy wet snow that it made everything ski much slower...now it's sunny and windier than a mo-fo..maybe 60mph gusts this afternoon...wowser..but awesome snowmaking temperatures tonight..


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2008)

we had one of those burst things today.  10am - sunglasses required.  12noon - pouring rain.  1pm - burst of snow, started like an explosion - wind was so strong it sounded like a jet aircraft, the snow looked like it was pouring from the sky.  At ground, it would swirl straight back up.  I usually only see it that wild at mountain tops.  Then the thunder clapped, kaBOOM.  330PM - blue skies and sunny, all the snow melted from the trees.  4pm - clouding, radar shows another snowburst coming.  
My wife said "I'm glad everyone's off the road", I said, "That's cool, wish I was out there!"


----------



## Zand (Feb 10, 2008)

Off and on snow squalls here all day...about 2" of pretty wet snow. Over the last hour the wind has really picked up and the temp has gone down to about 25.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

Serious squall here right now. Full on white-out with probably <1/8 mile visibility. Temperature is falling and the wind is screaming out of the NNW. Crazy weather today.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 10, 2008)

Funny, talked to a buddy in Franconia, NH a little while ago and they said the wind was howling, and alot of snow was coming down.  No wind in Woodstock, NH, but the snow is still falling steadily!  About six inches totla so far.

Please more for Cannon tomorrow!


----------



## KingM (Feb 10, 2008)

I looked out at one point to see that moderate snow had suddenly changed to huge, zero-visibility snow, falling at a rate that I'd never seen before.

I watched, dumbfounded, then realized finally that a sudden wind was simply driving all the snow off the tree tops. It wasn't windy close to the ground, so I hadn't realized. I was a little disappointed.


----------



## billski (Feb 10, 2008)

KingM said:


> I looked out at one point to see that moderate snow had suddenly changed to huge, zero-visibility snow, falling at a rate that I'd never seen before.
> 
> I watched, dumbfounded, then realized finally that a sudden wind was simply driving all the snow off the tree tops. It wasn't windy close to the ground, so I hadn't realized. I was a little disappointed.



It was pretty weird wasn't it?  To see wind drive straight down.  All I could think of was water rapidly dumped from a bucket.  That's the way the snow looked.  A huge dump truck of snow in the sky...


----------



## Zand (Feb 10, 2008)

Temp is down to 9 here, wind from the SW at 25 with gusts to 40. Wind chill is hovering around -10. Every so often, a windblown blizzard blows by. Good to finally have true mid-winter weather. Now we need Tuesday night's storm to blow up.


----------

